# What does DIRECTV's Protection Plan cover?



## A_Bear (Jun 16, 2011)

The protection plan covers:

Labor and hardware to restore service, including: 
Receiver replacement.
Replacing worn fittings or cable.
Replacing cables, broken splitters, or multi-switches.
Realigning dish.
Realigning off-air antenna ONLY if customer got the antenna through the HD or HD-DVR Equipment Offer.
Dish relocation for line of sight problems or to improve signal strength. 
Does not apply if customer wants dish relocated for cosmetic reasons or if customer builds additional structures or plants trees on their property.


Does not include: 

Damage due to neglect or abuse.
Upgrades such as additional outlet installations.
Add-on or custom equipment.
Running additional cable for products such as TiVo or Spanish-language programming.
Realigning off-air antenna for analog channels.
Realigning off-air antenna for digital (HD) channels if customer did NOT get HD or HD-DVR Equipment Offer.
Additional custom work is paid directly from the customer to technician.


also when addin the protection plan with a service call, replacement receiver, replacement remote, that item is free of charge

also note that Protection Plan coverage and billing will begins in 1 month from the day you add it (after the 30-day No Claim period.)


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

We should make this a sticky


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

What about the AM21? It seems hit and miss, depending on who/how you ask.


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

also includes replacement remotes

And the dish realignment after roof replacement seems hit or miss. Some people say it was covered and others have said they got charged the $50...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

MrShowtime said:


> also includes replacement remotes
> 
> And the dish realignment after roof replacement seems hit or miss. Some people say it was covered and others have said they got charged the $50...


I had a dish moved under the PP due to LOS issues. I've also had an alignment problem (apparently not everything was properly tightened after the dish was moved) and it was covered. I would think an alignment would always be covered.

However, I'll bet having a dish moved for non-technical reasons would likely not be covered. e.g. if having a roof replaced and need the dish put reinstalled I don't think would be covered on PP.

Mike


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I know it covered replacing power injectors. I don't know if it covers DECA units?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

kevinwmsn said:


> I know it covered replacing power injectors. I don't know if it covers DECA units?


IIUC, is covers all DirecTV related equipment. That would include DECA adapters.

Mike


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"matt" said:


> What about the AM21? It seems hit and miss, depending on who/how you ask.


The AM21 is considered an accessory and is technically not covered.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"kevinwmsn" said:


> I know it covered replacing power injectors. I don't know if it covers DECA units?


They will be covered as they are necessary for the operation of the system.

- Merg


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

have had a couple of DVR's replaced due to near miss of a lighting strike also - owned replaced with owned


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> have had a couple of DVR's replaced due to near miss of a lighting strike also - owned replaced with owned


Owned replaced as owned with the Protection Plan. Otherwise owned is replaced with leased.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

The Merg said:


> The AM21 is considered an accessory and is technically not covered.
> 
> - Merg


Don't quote me on this but I seem to remember that if the AM21 is necessary for locals in HD (i.e. DirecTV doesn't carry the HD locals) it is covered. I'm gonna have to searching to verify.

Mike


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Suggest that this should be a "sticky."


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I read a thread once where someone tricked the PP CSR into replacing it:

Poster: "What does the PP cover?"
CSR: "Dish, cables, receiver...."
Poster: "So everything in the system then?"
CSR: "Yes."
Poster: "Good, because my AM21 has quit working."

IIRC they replaced it. Could have been a generous CSR no HD local thing, as we know mileage may vary.


----------



## georule (Mar 31, 2010)

MrShowtime said:


> And the dish realignment after roof replacement seems hit or miss. Some people say it was covered and others have said they got charged the $50...


If that's "official language" in Post #1, then I'd say its got to be covered. The scope is unqualified in the "giving language" section and nothing in the "taking away" language section covers it. Tho having said that, there must be some unstated qualification on Realign Dish having to do with signal strength --otherwise they'd be on the hook for the types who try to insist on a truck roll to improve a 95% signal strength.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Owned replaced as owned with the Protection Plan. Otherwise owned is replaced with leased.
> 
> Mike


I knew that own was replaced with owned, but in another post the OP stated "Acts of God" was not covered. Meant to replay there but hit the wrong chain. Have had units replace by the PP becauase of near lighting strikes


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Don't quote me on this but I seem to remember that if the AM21 is necessary for locals in HD (i.e. DirecTV doesn't carry the HD locals) it is covered. I'm gonna have to searching to verify.
> 
> Mike


I suppose in that case you could articulate that the AM21 is necessary for the operation of the system in order for the subscriber to receiver local channels as otherwise they would not have locals.

- Merg


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The Merg said:


> I suppose in that case you could articulate that the AM21 is necessary for the operation of the system in order for the subscriber to receiver local channels as otherwise they would not have locals.
> 
> - Merg


Locals at all, or locals in HD? I don't think that argument flies if its just for HD when you have SD locals...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Locals at all, or locals in HD? I don't think that argument flies if its just for HD when you have SD locals...


I would probably say "no locals at all". I agree that you'd have a hard time articulating the "absolute" need for the AM21 if you had any form of locals.

- Merg


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I would probably say "no locals at all". I agree that you'd have a hard time articulating the "absolute" need for the AM21 if you had any form of locals.
> 
> - Merg


Two neat features of OTA, either with the AM21 or HR20:

You can see the program listings for the OTA stations easily, at least for the ones Tribune displays in the guide.

You can record from these channels -- nice to have during rain fade even if you've got the channels via DirecTV already.

I'd be pretty unhappy to be stuck with SD locals if I owned an HD TV set.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

MrShowtime said:


> And the dish realignment after roof replacement seems hit or miss. Some people say it was covered and others have said they got charged the $50...


That is clearly NOT covered, nor is anything caused by a customer modification (customer messed with the dish, moved a receiver to another room, got a new TV and can't hook up the receiver to it right, etc.). The PP expressly does not cover customer-caused issues.

Sure, a CSR may occasionally waive the fee, but there should be no expectation of this happening. DirecTV isn't responsible for you removing your dish to re-roof your house. The $50 service fee should be considered a part of the cost of the new roof.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> That is clearly NOT covered, nor is anything caused by a customer modification (customer messed with the dish, moved a receiver to another room, got a new TV and can't hook up the receiver to it right, etc.). The PP expressly does not cover customer-caused issues.
> 
> Sure, a CSR may occasionally waive the fee, but there should be no expectation of this happening. DirecTV isn't responsible for you removing your dish to re-roof your house. The $50 service fee should be considered a part of the cost of the new roof.


Yup. When I had my roof replaced at my old house due to hail damage, I had the insurance agent account for the cost of the reinstallation of the dish in my claim.

- Merg


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

If you have the PP and an HD-DVR needs replacement will they send a tech out to swap them out if you request it?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

ticmxman said:


> If you have the PP and an HD-DVR needs replacement will they send a tech out to swap them out if you request it?


They did for me just last week on two receivers, both HR21-700's.

Both had failed within a two week time frame. When I called I _requested_ HR24's. Of course your miles may vary... but in my case I got a truck roll the next morning with two brand new HR24's.

I swear by the protection plan myself.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ticmxman said:


> If you have the PP and an HD-DVR needs replacement will they send a tech out to swap them out if you request it?


In my case I didn't have to request a tech being sent out. My HR22-100 bought the farm shortly after the 0x4a6 update (again, not saying update was the cause, just a starting point for a series of problems). DirecTV sent me a replacement HR22-100. 48 hours after installation same problems returned. They sent out a tech who swapped out the LNB, Switch, and DVR with a HR24-500. Protection Plan covered everything.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> That is clearly NOT covered, nor is anything caused by a customer modification (customer messed with the dish, moved a receiver to another room, got a new TV and can't hook up the receiver to it right, etc.). The PP expressly does not cover customer-caused issues.


I think it is very hit or miss. When I had my house resided, my dish, which is mounted on the side of the house, was taken down by the contractor and re installed that day. Despite being very careful to mark things and making sure the mount was plumb, etc, the readings on other than the 101 sat were very low. At the time I did not have the PP. When I called D* to ask for someone to come out the CSR gave me two choices: 1) they would send someone "when they had the time" and I would have to pay $75 for the service call, or 2) I could sign up for the PP and they would have someone there the next day and not charge me. I chose option #2, and someone was here at 8 am the next morning.

Now maybe he was trying to make me buy the PP and maybe that gives a CSR some bennies, but he certainly made it sound like any time in needed my dish re aligned for WHATEVER reason, they would have some there to fix it at no charge.

SMK


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

Had my roof replaced this year. Dish reallignment was not covered by the Protection plan. I lucked out though in that the installer was very careful removing and putting back the dish. I was able to call back and cancel my reallignment appointment and get my $50 back.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

barryb said:


> They did for me just last week on two receivers, both HR21-700's.
> 
> Both had failed within a two week time frame. When I called I _requested_ HR24's. Of course your miles may vary... but in my case I got a truck roll the next morning with two brand new HR24's.
> 
> I swear by the protection plan myself.


I may go ahead and sign up. I had a tech out yesterday and he was outstanding he checked my system out from A to Z. Also it seems that while there are no guarantees the odds of getting a HR24 if you have a problem are better dealing with a tech vs whatever they ship, plus the quick service the PP provides.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

txfeinbergs said:


> Had my roof replaced this year. Dish reallignment was not covered by the Protection plan. I lucked out though in that the installer was very careful removing and putting back the dish. I was able to call back and cancel my reallignment appointment and get my $50 back.


different senario here, roof replaced, dish was out of alignment, I called they had me read off the numbers for the alignment, dispatched a tech at no charge.


----------

